# how does this group of pajeets at my school have so much energy?



## johneffen (Oct 22, 2022)

i recently became friends with this kid a grade lower than me. hes some indian, hes taking all AP classes, plays a sport in his free time, and seems to study in his free time. he has straight A's and seems to have decent energy all the time. this kids a complete nerd and sort of anti-social but its like hes in full focus tryhard mode all the time.

i thought he was a tryhard until i met his pajeet friends. his friends are all tryhards. Just like him, theyre taking all AP classes, but they're even more hyper. its like theyre all on cocaine. their conversations go at fucking mach speed and they just talk about studying and shit.

how do i get this level of energy!!?!??


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 22, 2022)

When your blue pilled you have all the energy in the world

But once you become blackpilled it takes away energy.

You need some hope to have good energy. Supplementation will also help

Some things besides cofee that would work well are Vitamin B-12, and then you can have all of the rest in one drink ( Maca Root Powder, cocao powder, ginger) mixed with milk or water. Would recommend heating at least 30 seconds in a microwave before mixing. Then dump the rest portion with cold water.


----------



## .... (Oct 22, 2022)

johneffen said:


> i recently became friends with this kid a grade lower than me. hes some indian, hes taking all AP classes, plays a sport in his free time, and seems to study in his free time. he has straight A's and seems to have decent energy all the time. this kids a complete nerd and sort of anti-social but its like hes in full focus tryhard mode all the time.
> 
> i thought he was a tryhard until i met his pajeet friends. his friends are all tryhards. Just like him, theyre taking all AP classes, but they're even more hyper. its like theyre all on cocaine. their conversations go at fucking mach speed and they just talk about studying and shit.
> 
> how do i get this level of energy!!?!??


In regards to the AP classes, there is a good chance he had learned all material prior to learning it in school.

As indian parents force their kids to study


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 22, 2022)

Different mentality and cultural background, trying to get a better life for their family


----------



## rand anon (Oct 22, 2022)

johneffen said:


> how do i get this level of energy!!?!??





AscensionMan98 said:


> When your blue pilled you have all the energy in the world
> 
> But once you become blackpilled it takes away energy.
> 
> You need some hope to have good energy.


This. They think studycelling is gonna eventually get them a girl jfl



AscensionMan98 said:


> Some things besides cofee that would work well are Vitamin B-12, and then you can have all of the rest in one drink ( Maca Root Powder, cocao powder, ginger) mixed with milk or water. Would recommend heating at least 30 seconds in a microwave before mixing. Then dump the rest portion with cold water.


idk bout this kek



Bewusst said:


> trying to get a better life for their family


Most western pajeets are already well off lol


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 22, 2022)

rand anon said:


> Most western pajeets are already well off lol


They may have family in India who live in poverty?


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 22, 2022)

Basically what everyone here has said above.

Alsobits helped because his parents/ culture have taught him that the real shit everyone is doing (slaying, drinking, wasting their lives) is not real, it's just some marketing meme, or shit done by lower class people who will have bad lives by not studying and making a better life, and even then is not even that much fun


----------



## rand anon (Oct 22, 2022)

Bewusst said:


> They may have family in India who live in poverty?


Most indians who immigrate come from upper-caste rich families


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Oct 22, 2022)

Step 1: Eat curry
Step 2: Shit in the street

Step 3: Infiinite powah


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 22, 2022)

Most girls don’t like pajeets but top tier Stacie’s always pick ugly pajeets >> anything else that’s why


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Oct 22, 2022)

functional extended families and networks will do this

poojeets and gyppos often have this, get encouragement from like 35 family members online and offline and everything is like some giant mafia cartel of support and influence, while whitecels interact with 3 people in 30 days


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 23, 2022)

OP in 20 years


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Oct 23, 2022)

As an Indian i can talk about this. 

Our parents teach us discipline and morals since childhood and they rewire our brain in such a way that we see no other way out apart from working hard and smart. If you have indian parents they will beat the shit Outta you unless you study well and they'll take all your comfort things like pc, mobile, sport accessories etc.

So we are rewired since our childhood to do as much hard work as needed

There's also a family factor, our parents don't kick us out of the home @18, indians have a strong family culture and we don't just earn for ourselves but for our family too, we are expected to take care of our parents and siblings for the lifetime, which creates an added pressure to do better in life.

No offence but you white people are failing as a society because you don't have any family factor left due to liberalism and your parents probably don't force so much things upon you and leave you unsupervised, which is why 13-14yo white bitches are dancing naked on tiktok, but if a 13-14yo indian bitch tried to do anything similar, her father will literally behead her


----------



## Kubrickcel (Oct 23, 2022)

johneffen said:


> i recently became friends with this kid a grade lower than me. hes some indian, hes taking all AP classes, plays a sport in his free time, and seems to study in his free time. he has straight A's and seems to have decent energy all the time. this kids a complete nerd and sort of anti-social but its like hes in full focus tryhard mode all the time.
> 
> i thought he was a tryhard until i met his pajeet friends. his friends are all tryhards. Just like him, theyre taking all AP classes, but they're even more hyper. its like theyre all on cocaine. their conversations go at fucking mach speed and they just talk about studying and shit.
> 
> how do i get this level of energy!!?!??


is his sport track / xc?


----------



## Verse (Oct 23, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Most girls don’t like pajeets but top tier Stacie’s always pick ugly pajeets >> anything else that’s why


pajeet cope


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2022)

Chadpreetmaybe said:


> As an Indian i can talk about this.
> 
> Our parents teach us discipline and morals since childhood and they rewire our brain in such a way that we see no other way out apart from working hard and smart. If you have indian parents they will beat the shit Outta you unless you study well and they'll take all your comfort things like pc, mobile, sport accessories etc.
> 
> ...





Parents kicking you out as long as you dont have a mental condition is giga based. 

If you have actual mental handicaps not the shit like muh depression or social anxiety crap if you have dysparxia or dyslexia conditions where literally your motor functions are utterly fucked. 

I think its the decent thing to do to look after your kids. 

Actual mental handicaps like this is so fucking cruel that i don't understand why society doesn't abort people like this. 

Like who wants to live through life knowing they cant be independent due to shit genes from there parents


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

Lol, stop putting guys like this in your fucking avatar for a start.

You fucking gimp.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

It's not as deep as you think. 

You are very much indoctrinated by an ideology, while they are on the completely other left side and completely oblivious to the many harsh life realities. The reason they are ignorant to it is not because they are neurotypically brained and you are not, but rather because they have each others' approval, validation and verification and so don't really weigh things up on a macro level. You do. As you don't have the friends to enable you to feel comfortable about your level of 'uncertainty' for the future.

Delusion is very much potentially dangerous, but it is also very much potentially powerful. Think about it. All those people that made it big, if they had any clue about the obstacles and difficulties they would encounter before-hand, do you think they would have gone into it? No, because they would have weighed up the situation and said the juice wasn't worth the squeeze.

You see their ignorance proved bliss for them. Their slight unassuming small picture level thinking was what benefited them. They rode the waves of trials and tribulations and had their luck, but in the end they made it and without that delusion beforehand, they would never have.

Successful entrepreneurs who became millionaires that started with a simple idea of a product had an abstract vision of their road to success and were ignorant to a lot of the struggles that were ahead, but still made it. Had they not been ignorant like you guys are with regard to how important appearance is in the world, they too might have said, ok nah fuck that I can't be assed with this, it's probably not gonna run good for me anyway.


----------



## Lonely (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Lol, stop putting guys like this in your fucking avatar for a start.
> 
> You fucking gimp.
> 
> View attachment 1919861


who tf cares about pfps


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> It's not as deep as you think.
> 
> You are very much indoctrinated by an ideology, while they are on the completely other left side and completely oblivious to the many harsh life realities. The reason they are ignorant to it is not because they are neurotypically brained and you are not, but rather because they have each others' approval, validation and verification and so don't really weigh things up on a macro level. You do. As you don't have the friends to enable you to feel comfortable about your level of 'uncertainty' for the future.
> 
> ...



It's a battle between 'certainty' and 'uncertainty' and having a social group of normies that have your back is a great way of dealing with uncertainty. You unconsciously are liberating each other of your doubts and fears. If you don't have that then your doubts and fears will manifest themselves and you remaining high inhibition.

Does your social group need to be normies per-say? No. But they can't be bloody disillusioned autist doomers like 50% of the Zoomers on this place.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Oct 23, 2022)

rand anon said:


> This. They think studycelling is gonna eventually get them a girl jfl


It'll get them a girl, maybe a good looking one, but they'll be betabuxxing.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 23, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> It'll get them a girl, maybe a good looking one, but they'll be betabuxxing.


Also, many of them see a 7 PSL north atlantid chad in the mirror.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 23, 2022)

bluepill mindset, bluepill mindset is literally the best, and they definitely have a superiority complex, they look at the slayers in high school and think their life will be shit after hs and think they’ll be way above them because of their education, atleast that’s how i used to think


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Oct 23, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Also, many of them see a 7 PSL north atlantid chad in the mirror.


Too bad they have to settle for a 3 PSL indian from the village


----------



## Guerrilla (Oct 23, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Too bad they have to settle for a 3 PSL indian from the village


Achievement unlocked
Rare react from @Pakicel


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Oct 23, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> Achievement unlocked
> Rare react from @Pakicel


I am no longer a virgin.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 23, 2022)

Bewusst said:


> Different mentality and cultural background, trying to get a better life for their family


I hate first generation immigrants.
Their sons will be blackpilled rotters I bet.


----------



## johneffen (Oct 23, 2022)

Tuxiio said:


> is his sport track / xc?


tennis


----------



## Verse (Oct 23, 2022)

johneffen said:


> i recently became friends with this kid a grade lower than me.


over if you make friends with people who are younger than you in school

aswell as the fact they are ethnic = over


----------



## OptimusMaxxer (Oct 23, 2022)

You probably can't improve much in your energy levels .

Remember everything is blackpill and blackpill is everything. Your genes don't only determine your looks but everything else in life. Just watch videos from Tails on Yt.

This energy to work mostly comes from conscientiousness, a facet of the Big 5 personality traits (the most scientifically proven personality model). This is mostly inherited and/or taught at a very early age. You can actually change your personality a bit if you put in a lot of effort but again not by much. The effort probably just isn't worth it.

Motivation is largely a myth, don't even try.

The most you can do is supplement your genetic production of hormones and strengthen certain brain connections by using pills such as stimulants used for curing ADHD which will give you more focus biologically.

That's it.


----------



## rand anon (Oct 23, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> It'll get them a girl, maybe a good looking one, but they'll be betabuxxing.


I mean that’s a given


----------



## johneffen (Oct 23, 2022)

Verse said:


> over if you make friends with people who are younger than you in school
> 
> aswell as the fact they are ethnic = over


i make friends with whoever i can at this point


----------



## Verse (Oct 23, 2022)

johneffen said:


> i make friends with whoever i can at this point


friends are overrated just use them for everything they're worth then ghost them after


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Oct 24, 2022)

rand anon said:


> I mean that’s a given


Yeah, it contradicts what you said earlier


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 24, 2022)

didn't read, but pajeets and other shitskins have immense self delusion and think they are cool when they are bottom of the hierarchy. that's why they're always in groups. if they're outside of their safe zone without the emotional assurance offered by other self deluding shitskins, they will get mogged by how inferior and different they are to everyone else.

basically, they haven't been exposed/exposed themselves to the world enough. they will find out soon after they start working in a 7 eleven


----------



## unlucko (Oct 25, 2022)

Bewusst said:


> Different mentality and cultural background, trying to get a better life for their family


lol their family is top %ile earning double income MDs jfl at this revisionism


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 25, 2022)

OptimusMaxxer said:


> You probably can't improve much in your energy levels .
> 
> Remember everything is blackpill and blackpill is everything. Your genes don't only determine your looks but everything else in life. Just watch videos from Tails on Yt.
> 
> ...


_Positive mindset mogs everything tbh,_ but the supplements below will help a lot in at least _having enough energy to get out of bed and do the minimum_

*Updated stack for lower energy cels*

Apple cider vinegar ( 1 tablespoon in the morning, 1 in the middle of the day, 1 in the early after noon ( like 3pm-4pm ). 
Vitamin B-12, or just take a B-Complex supplement
Mix Maca Root powder with cocao powder, ginger into a hot liquid, water or milk either one works. Microwave 30 seconds on high and fill the cup half way before microwaving. Then add cold liquid to remaining portion to balance temperature ( or if you like it hot wait 2 minutes and drink )
Cofee/Tea anything with caffiene works. No need to take more then 100mg a day. 

Habits:
-No fap is important. Don't masturbate more then once a week, and when you do jerk off only cum once. 
-Eat a balanced diet with very little to no processed foods, sugars and lots of meat, veggies, and carbs. Carbs are not the enemy. 
-Excercise and lift hard 3-4x a week. Stick to doing it in the late evening as you will feel tired the rest of the day. But on rest days this will pay off as you increase your energy capacity by being active
-Do HIIT ( high intensity interval training ). It can be done with a rowing machine, rowing, sprinting, or even with light weights and very short rest periods. Many exist online and you can find whatever one suits your boat. Again best to do after a workout and you will feel tired after wards but over time you will be able to recover better. Stick to doing it in the evening as you will feel more tired. 
-Sleep well. Utilize good curtains, including a double curtain to block out light. Take magnesium and zinc before bed, and add ashwaganda if you feel still some stress feelings (tension headache ). Sleeping quality is important, and sleep like at least 7-9 hours. Don't drink too many liquids more then 2 hours before bed

Mindset- You need to believe that things will get better . So it sounds cliche but be positive. If you think your situation won't improve at all then your going to stay low energy.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Oct 26, 2022)

>



when i went to my buddy's apartment building we had to wait in the staircase for a bit, and a door opened from one of the apartments on the bottom floor, and a poojeet had turned it into barber shop and there were like 30 poojeets in that apartment, 10 getting haircuts and shaves and another 20 just talking


----------

